# im getting new pigeons



## cowgalsarah (Nov 1, 2005)

i found out today that im getting new pigeons.. i want them to have a stress free new home, ohh and how do i make them friendly, im getting them on saturday


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cowgirlsarah and welcome to Pigeontalk!

How exciting, what kind of pigeons are you getting and how many? Pet pigeons or loft birds?

There is lots of information here within this site so feel free to look around and read. Also, don't be afraid to ask any questions you might have.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*congratulations*

On your new pigeons. A nice roomy loft, good pigeon feed and grit. Fresh clean water everyday. 6 weeks of rest and observation and premedications. For any unseen diseases. Worming, PVM Shots, 4 in 1 med for cocci., parathyriod, canker, salo, e coli. After a week you could start hand feed your birds and talking to them. Good luck


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeons.com

Sounds like you already want the best for your birds.

Please read the attached thread on a nutrition program:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760

...and if these are going to be pets, here is a thread on pet pigeon care:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848


----------



## cowgalsarah (Nov 1, 2005)

*thanks*

thank you for your help all of you  
i now know how to have happy and healthy pigeons, 
but just one question.... how do i tame them?????


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cowgirlsarah, 

Taming pigeons takes time and patience. Of course some birds are naturally more tame than others though. When you first get your pigeons, don't bother them too much at first. They need a few days to get comfortable in their new home and surroundings. I would keep interactions with them limited to changing food and water dishes for a few days.

After this amount of time, you can begin to work with them more and spend more time with them. Start off slowly and calmly with them, no sudden/quick movements or loud noises.

The key to gaining the trust of your pigeon(s) is routine, patience and yes, food. Try to keep a consistant routine in your pigeons lives with feeding, cleaning and interactions. Once they learn your routine, they will feel more at ease themselves. 

You can start out by trying to gently scratch their neck feathers or a wing but don't force them if they are scared. But also, if they try to peck you or wing slap, don't withdraw your hand in fear. A few minutes each day, working with them is sufficient time but as time goes on, spend a bit more time each day, trying to gain their trust. Food can be used later on to solidify that trust in the longterm. If you can get your pigeon(s) to eat out of your hand, you've practically won the battle

Hope this helps and when you get your birds, let us know and we can offer more advice


----------



## cowgalsarah (Nov 1, 2005)

*thanks*

cool thanks for all of your help, 
i cant wait to get started with them


----------

